# [ICONS][THEMES] themes by yackovsky



## yackovsky (Feb 15, 2013)

*ALL OF MY THEMING WORKS (WALLPAPERS, ICON PACKS, UCCW THEMES, WIDGETLOCKER THEMES) ARE AVAILABLE BELOW *​




































All of them are available in Play Store












THEMES 100% OF YOUR ICONS!​DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










THEMES 100% OF YOUR ICONS!​DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










ICON PACK

DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










WL THEME

DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










UCCW

PLAY STORE

-----------------------------------------










ICON PACK

PLAY STORE

-----------------------------------------










ICON PACK

PLAY STORE

-----------------------------------------










UCCW

DOWNLOAD

PASS: yackovsky

-----------------------------------------










WALLPAPER

DOWNLOAD BLACK

DOWNLOAD WHITE

-----------------------------------------










WALLPAPER

DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










WL THEME

DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










WL THEME

DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










WL THEME

DOWNLOAD

PASS: yackovsky

-----------------------------------------










WL THEME

DOWNLOAD

-----------------------------------------










this one is just an edited icon from cocaine noir set for iphone, right-click and save 

-----------------------------------------










UCCW

DOWNLOAD​


----------



## yackovsky (Feb 15, 2013)

*ALL OF MY THEMING WORKS (WALLPAPERS, ICON PACKS, UCCW THEMES, WIDGETLOCKER THEMES) ARE AVAILABLE BELOW *

*...continued...*

-----------------------------------------










download

-----------------------------------------










Play Store

-----------------------------------------










Play Store

-----------------------------------------










Play Store

-----------------------------------------










Play Store

-----------------------------------------










play store

-----------------------------------------










download

-----------------------------------------










play store

-----------------------------------------










free on play store










also free on play store

-----------------------------------------










PLAY STORE










PLAY STORE

-----------------------------------------


















- White -

Play Store

- Black -

Play Store

-----------------------------------------










Play Store










download

-----------------------------------------










DOWNLOAD


----------



## yackovsky (Feb 15, 2013)

play store










play store










play store










play store


----------

